# why god do not kill me ?



## Rahul MS (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi,

I am 25 from India.Everytime I see some news on tv some one got killed, I think why god do not kill me instead of this ****king life.
I am frustrated becuase of this is not ending.everyday just a challenge to get your bowel moved.
What's wrong with our body, Ibs-c sucks.

People can not help me other than just making fun of my condition.

Everyone dies at some or other day.
I think why not now ?


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi Ramul,

I know it's hard and death seems like the easy way out, but you will get better. The Bible is littered with suffering for which God used for his own purpose, whether it was joseph spending life as a slave and later falsely accused of being a rapist, or Job losing his wealth, his family, and his health. Even the disciples were all murdered in cruel ways for a result of their belief.

But the common thread was that they trusted God and it was proven worth it.

For years I wanted to die because I thought I would never get better, and just be a burden to my family. But I kept trying and I eventually found a solution. It took me 8 years, but I got better, got a wife, got a good job, sing at church, and share my story with others, including hopefully helping others out with their IBS situations as well. Things like this will happen to you too. It'll take time but you'll finish with a result that can help hundreds out of situations just like your own.

I live by the verse matt 6:34, which says "Do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own." You don't need to dwell on the idea that you'll be in pain the rest of your life. It is a big lie, and it will prove false. I gained nothing by falsely believing it would be forever - it was a lie that only hurt me. You will get better.

If you feel desperate though, you should contact the crisis line(s) available to you in India. Additionally you may want to look into an antidepressant while you are on your way towards feeling better. They can help refill your emotional reservoir and give you strength to keep trying new solutions.

Good luck, and we're all here for you.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't believe in God and I am in the same boat as you. Anyway, cheer up and keep the hopes alive.


----------



## maloka (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi ... ツ
I think that nothing in life lasts forever, 
Everything changes, believe me.
Let's hope that tomorrow will be better. ♡


----------



## lifeisahorrorstory (Oct 24, 2013)

I don't believe in god since this world is a hellhole. I can relate to what your going through though . I wonder why I not dead too,


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

lifeisahorrorstory said:


> I don't believe in god since this world is a hellhole. I can relate to what your going through though . I wonder why I not dead too,


Not really a hell hole, but more of sh1t hole, now that I have IBS and GERD. But, I am not going down. Lets fight this thing. Good luck.


----------



## lifeisahorrorstory (Oct 24, 2013)

LOL. That's true. Thanks I need all the luck I can get. Good luck to u too.


----------



## jjane14 (Dec 3, 2013)

I feel the same way most of the time. This condition just makes my life so depressing. I've been tormented so much by people that it just makes me feel useless, like a waste of space.


----------



## Mary S (Jun 25, 2013)

I've been suffering with IBS-A for over 30 years, plus I have Osteoporosis, Scoliosis, Arthritis, 3 ruptured disks, ulcers and gallstones. Every day is a struggle for me and if I can't go anywhere without taking a ton of Immodium but I believe in God and I take one day at a time. I have also discovered that by thinking positive, meditating, praying, helping other people and keeping busy in mind, spirit and body I can get through it. I think about other people who have it so much worse and realize that I am blessed. I also have a lot of financial problems and am unable to work but God always gets me through the day. I wake up with pain and go to bed with pain but I try not to think about it. Thinking about dying is not an object. We are here because God has a plan for everybody. You will be alright and you will get through this too. Talk to a doctor and see if you can get anti-depressents to balance your chemicals. There are things you can do for constipation....eat a lot of fruit and veggies, drink a lot of water, get more fiber and probitics in your diet and think positive.

Mary


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Mary S said:


> We are here because God has a plan for everybody.


Pretty sadistic plan for me then.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

There's always hope and honestly things get a lot better if you work at it. Give up alcohol. Keep a diary because your colon has its own behaviours which make sense after a while. You see a pattern emerge and learn from that. Try a lot of soluble fibre and see how you go. Drastic changes to your diet cause drastic changes in the colon and this is what you learn from. Give yourself enough time as sometimes there can be quite a ap between bowel movements.


----------

